# Richard Burton (On Stanley Baker) - Lament for a Dead Welshman.



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2008)

Apparently Richard Burton wrote a 'contoversial' article in the Observer about Stanley Baker when he died.

I can't seem to find the text of it online anywhere though - anyone have any ideas?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 13, 2008)

Hiya dude.
How's it?
 spose you found this, but there are some interesting quotations from it in thise google book:
http://books.google.com/books?id=IUweWdQ4bv8C&pg=PA192&lpg=PA192&dq=%22Lament+For+A+Dead+Welshman%22&source=web&ots=Jk3GDOtnsW&sig=NnIJoWZi-0UjGk81fvRuvF6v3j0


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2008)

Two fucking great actors - some of Wales' finest.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2008)

All good here,
I did find that yeah - made me all the more intrigued to read the whole thing.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 13, 2008)

Well you could always cough up the £7 for a day's pass and look it up on the Observer archive:
http://archive.guardian.co.uk/Default/Skins/DigitalArchive/Client.asp?Skin=DigitalArchive&enter=true?CMP=KNC-DAPPC&HBX_PK=observer%20archive&HBX_OU=50&AppName=2&gclid=CNjR4JCgwpECFQ6ZQwodPV0ICw&AW=1202943065444


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2008)

editor said:


> Two fucking great actors - some of Wales' finest.



The topic for this terms film studies unit at the local indie cinema has been 'British Gangster Movies'. Not a single fucking mention of Mr Madonna though.

Just seen 'Villain' from 1971, now theres a film.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Well you could always cough up the £7 for a day's pass and look it up on the Observer archive:
> http://archive.guardian.co.uk/Default/Skins/DigitalArchive/Client.asp?Skin=DigitalArchive&enter=true?CMP=KNC-DAPPC&HBX_PK=observer%20archive&HBX_OU=50&AppName=2&gclid=CNjR4JCgwpECFQ6ZQwodPV0ICw&AW=1202943065444



I might use the uni computers/library to do that actually.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2008)

Why Stanley, why exactly is it that you're not down a Welsh coal mine?



Classic stuff.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2008)

Great video clip. Nice find. Looks like they trained the accent out of him a fair bit too.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 13, 2008)

That was cool.
There's still a bit of Ferndale in the accent though, eh? Crops up at the end of a sentence every now and then.
My dad's from Ferndale. Very proud of Stanley Baker.


----------



## Lock&Light (Feb 14, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Very proud of Stanley Baker.



I preferred Stanley Baxter.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 14, 2008)

editor said:


> Great video clip. Nice find. Looks like they trained the accent out of him a fair bit too.



It looks very early, and incredibly staged and rehearsed - Studio set-up probably. I bet he's not as posh sounding in a more natural interview.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 14, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Hiya dude.
> How's it?
> spose you found this, but there are some interesting quotations from it in thise google book:
> http://books.google.com/books?id=IUweWdQ4bv8C&pg=PA192&lpg=PA192&dq=%22Lament+For+A+Dead+Welshman%22&source=web&ots=Jk3GDOtnsW&sig=NnIJoWZi-0UjGk81fvRuvF6v3j0




Damn it - they're only up to 1975, Sir Stanley died in 1976. Will probably just have to hang on a bit.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2008)

llantwit said:


> That was cool.
> There's still a bit of Ferndale in the accent though, eh? Crops up at the end of a sentence every now and then.
> My dad's from Ferndale. Very proud of Stanley Baker.


He was from Stanleytown wasn't he? Sure there's a plaque on the wall of a house up there, some side street on the right as you go up the valley!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 14, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Damn it - they're only up to 1975, Sir Stanley died in 1976. Will probably just have to hang on a bit.



No way! Bummer.
Rest should be up soon, though, they say.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2020)

Richard Burton chats about mining


----------



## editor (May 20, 2020)

And a bit more, while I'm at it


----------



## tim (Apr 1, 2021)

Richard Burton is trending on Twitter alongside this clip. He died far too young, as did Stanley Baker.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2021)

tim said:


> Richard Burton is trending on Twitter alongside this clip. He died far too young, as did Stanley Baker.



What a voice!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 2, 2021)

I bought this 7" a few weeks ago and I have the box set of Under Milkwood in the storage unit somewhere.

What a voice indeed.











						The Dubwood Allstars – Under Dubwood
					

• “Under Dubwood” set to a picture of King Tubby, Dylan Thomas and Richard Burton (insert). “Fantastic Reggae from England” Single released in April, 2012. This exquisite piece is once heard never …




					thelastgreatrecord.wordpress.com
				












						state51
					

The state51 Conspiracy An independent music company, est. 1991 Label • Atelier • Factory • Collective




					caughtbytheriver.greedbag.com


----------



## spitfire (Apr 2, 2021)

"Bethesda" 

it's the way it's said.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2021)

Also got that 7", tidy


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 2, 2021)

Richard Burton reminds me so much of Oliver Reed. Both great actors, both absolute cunts.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 2, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Also got that 7", tidy



it's a beautiful thing.

I only got it a few weeks ago so am still rinsing it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 2, 2021)

You really can't fault this...


----------

